# Shelf Life of Antibiotics



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I have located this: Fish Mox - Amoxicillin 250 mg. It is priced at $18.49 for 100 capsules, so I thought I'd get some. I suppose I could use it for the family, but I mainly want it for the cats. It costs $39 just to walk in my vet's door and usually all they need is the Amoxicillin. I'm wondering how long it will be good? I am allergic to Penicillin, so I assume I can't use this for myself either.

Nomad


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Nomad, My doc says generally good for a year "however" after a year they become slightly less effective. I get the fixh flex forte as I am also allergic to penn but can take Keflex (which this is) I buy a few hundred and leave the package sealed and then I over seal them in my food sealer for longer term storage.KC


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> Nomad, My doc says generally good for a year "however" after a year they become slightly less effective. I get the fixh flex forte as I am also allergic to penn but can take Keflex (which this is) I buy a few hundred and leave the package sealed and then I over seal them in my food sealer for longer term storage.KC


Can cats take that? This is more for them than people. My cat lady swears by Amoxicillin for all of her rescues.

Nomad

I just checked and the cost is $29.99 for 100 of the 250 mg. That's quite a bit higher than the Fish Mox.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Sisterpine, thanks for posting that. I think I'm allergic to Keflex.


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

It depends on how and where you store it - a cool dark place is the best. Also it depends on the antibiotic and whether its in a dry formulation or suspension or if its to be recontituted. BTW Amoxicillian is not a broad spectrum antibiotic, which means it doesnt work very well on a lot of different bugs [illnesses] Plus its a rather old antibiotic and a lot of bugs are resistant to it. If you are going to get antibiotics you also need to get the knowledge of where when and what to use it for as well as what class its in [ for allergies to antibiotics] Antibiotics are grouped into classes - that would give you an idea of cross sensitivity aka if you are allergic to Amox what other antibiotics are closely related to amox hence the likelyhood of you being allergic to tham as well. A good drug book is essential. As well as some knowledge as to what antibiotics are good for what illnesses.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Nomad, dosage for cats is usually 5 or 10 mg tops! Give your cat 250 mg of antibiotic in 1 pill and you will have a dead cat, guy. That "fish" stuff is packed for human dosages, not cats and dogs.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I work at a vet clinic. Standard dosing for an adult cat is 50 mg twice daily, usually in liquid form. Half that for kittens.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It would be difficult to OD a cat on antibiotics at that small of a dose. Diarrhea? yes Dead cat? no


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

My dog who is kind of small 19 pounds was taking keflex 500 mg TID for a month and managed to survive???


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Interesting differences - the tablets of amoxicillin I have for my cat are 10 mg tabs.


----------

